# Kleidung animieren. Warum so schwer?



## Negev (19. Juni 2014)

Die Grafik wird von Spiel zu Spiel besser und beeindruckt durch allerlei Effekten, realistischen Texturen/Modells. 
Lediglich mit Textilien scheint man sich schwer zu tun. 
Falten und Schatten der Keidung sind Statisch.

Warum ist das so?
Ist es bereits möglich Kleidung physikalisch korrekt zu animieren?
Wann wird dieser Effekt auch in Spielen zu finden sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2014)

Ich versuchs mal einfach zu erklären...

Wenn du etwas nicht solides in Bewegung physikalisch korrekt berechnen willst was nunmal keine ideale Punktmasse ist (denn hier gelten die einfachen Gesetze aus der Schule) musste deinen Körper (hier:Textil) in viele kleine Punktmassen zerlegen die man dann wieder berechnen kann (siehe auch: "Finite-Elemente-Methode"). Je kleiner und mehr dabei die Teilstücke werden desto genauer wird die Berechnung sein - der Rechenaufwand steigt aber extrem an da sich die Teilchen ja allesamt gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Und genau hier ist das Problem: Wenn du einen Textilvorhang in einem Spiel wirklich physikalisch korrekt berechnen wolltest müsstest du ihn in 100.000 Einzelstücke zerlegen und übertrieben gesagt eine Matrix aus 100.000 Bewegungsgleichungen lösen... eine Desktop-Grafikkarte wäre da wohl für nen einzigen Frame nen Tag oder ne Woche unterwegs.

Weil das nicht praktikabel ist wird es stark vereinfacht, sprich man benutzt statt 100.000 nur noch 500 Teilstücke und man berechnet nicht "korrekt" sondern ein Teilchen beeinflusst immer nur den gerade nächsten Nachbarn und es werden gewisse Dinge "abgeschätzt" und Berechnungen mit niedriger Genauigkeit durchgeführt.

Das funktioniert mit viel geringerem Aufwand und wird auch seit längerem in Spielen so eingesetzt (etwa dioe PhysX-Fahnen / das Cape in Batman-Spielen) und das Ergebnis ist auch so "plausibel" für das menschliche Hirn dass es üblicherweise das gesehene als "korrekt" ansieht. Nur wenn durch die ganzen Vereinfachungen mal ein ergebnis rauskommt was "unnatürlich" aussieht fällts eben auf.


Wirklich "korrekt" im Sinne von "100%tig" wird es nie geben weil der Rechenaufwand theoretisch ins Unendliche geht. Mit steigender Rechenleistung wirds eben immer besser, heutzutage würde ich es für Spiele mal als "hinreichend genau" ansehen. Wie genau das ist hängt aber eben auch vom Auge des Betrachters ab.


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Sehr gute Erklärung, wirklich Top


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank (bin da beruflich vorbelastet ).


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Das glaube ich dir 

Naja, warten wir mal auf eine Antwort vom TE.


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2014)

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Negev (19. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...]



Ich geb auch mal einen  für die Erklärung...

Dacht ich mir schon fast das es an der Rechenleistung hakt. Nur hat ich dafür nicht wirklich eine genaue Begründung.
Das Textil(fetzen) sich bewegen ist ja ein alter Hut aber die statischen Falten und Schatten fallen schon auf!
Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie Detailliert z.B. Gesichter heutzutage animiert werden...

Kann man schon abschätzen, wann es möglich sein wird, das Kleidung dynamische Falten und Schatten erzeugen?
(Muss ja nicht, wie du erklärt hast, physikalisch 100%ig korret sein)


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2014)

Gesichtszüge sind deswegen extrem detailliert machbar weil diese statisch sind, sprich du speicherst ein mal ab welcher Punkt sich wohin wann zu bewegen hat wenn die Figur etwa lächeln soll und spielst das nur noch in der Engine ab - die erforderiche Rechenlast dafür ist vergleichsweise Null... das ist nur begrenzt davon wie viele Polygone, Texturen und Effekte die Grafikkarte gleichzeitigt flüssig auf die vorberechneten Bewegungsmuster legen kann.

Was die Schatten angeht: Diese dynamisch zu berechnen das es hinreichend genau ist ist weit weniger aufwendig als physikalisch korrekte Bewegung weils im Prinzip nur eine Strahlenberechnung (rein Vektorbasiert) ist. Aber auch hier ist das Prinzip dasselbe: Wenn man sehr sehr viele Lichtstrahlen von Lichtquellen berechnet (mindestens einen pro Pixel...) und diese korrekt an Objekten reflektiert/absorbiert/vermischt und somit die komplette Beleuchtung dynamisch korrekt berechnet wirds wieder extrem aufwendig - heute bekannt als "Raytracing".

Um das zu umgehen wird auch hier wieder stark vereinfacht und geschätzt. Das Problem ist dabei, dass man von schon ungenauen/geschätzten Werten wo sich Partikel XY des Stoffes zum Zeitpunkt Z befindet nochmal abschätzt wo welcher Schatten entstehen muss... man berechnet also ungenau aus bereits ungenauen Ausgangswerten - was natürlich noch sehr viel ungenauer wird... und genau das ist der Grund warum das deinem Hirn auffällt als unrealistisch weil es sich eben so viel von den Erfahrungen aus der Realität unterscheidet dass das Hirn erkennt "nicht normal". Zusätzlich ists für Menschen einfacher einzuschätzen ob ein Schatten korrekt ist als ein im Wind wedelndes Tuch, das hat aber andere Gründe.

Es gibt da sehr viele Forschungen und Methoden sowas realistischer hinzukriegen, in Engines und Spielen ist die Zielsetzung aber weniger "physikalisch korrekter werden" sondern eher "realistischer aussehen", sprich das Hirn nicht mehr erkennen lassen dass es ein Fake ist. Etwa bei Wasser wurde hier der Weg über komplexe Pixel-/Vertex-Shader gegangen statt (korrekter) einzelne Wasserpartikel zu berechnen - einfach weil das Hirn der (meisten) Menschen das als realistisch empfindet und es Welten weniger Rechenleistung erfordert als die Partikelberechnung (dies übrigens auch gibt).

Wann sich das wirklich ausreichend realistisch durchsetzt kann man kaum abschätzen da sowohl Hardware als auch Software und vielleicht sogar die Methodiken selbst noch stark verbessert werden müssen. Ich würde mal ganz grob 2020-2030 anpeilen für gute wirklich realistische Spielegrafik (was aber wiederum bei jedem individuell anders gesehen wird, manche halten schon FarCry für realistisch, andere schätzen dass es vor 2100 nix wird mit "sieht aus wie draußen").


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wann sich das wirklich ausreichend realistisch durchsetzt kann man kaum abschätzen da sowohl Hardware als auch Software und vielleicht sogar die Methodiken selbst noch stark verbessert werden müssen. Ich würde mal ganz grob 2020-2030 anpeilen für gute wirklich realistische Spielegrafik (was aber wiederum bei jedem individuell anders gesehen wird, manche halten schon FarCry für realistisch, andere schätzen dass es vor 2100 nix wird mit "sieht aus wie draußen").


 
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie es "draußen" aussieht in 50 oder 100 Jahren. Wenn wir durch den Klimawandel in einer Wüste leben, muss man natürlich keine Bäume mit Blättern mehr darstellen, obwohl die in WD auch schon sehr gut aussehen.


----------



## Beni19 (25. Juni 2014)

Zur Kleidung: In mafia 2 ist sie bei den Hauptcharakteren mit physx animiert


----------



## Negev (26. Juni 2014)

Hab grad nen Video mit Spielszenen aus FIFA 14 gesehn. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evEgVXYonBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Illusion ist zwar nicht Perfekt aber immerhin schaut das schon besser aus als die statischen Falten und Schatten auf der Kleidung.


----------

